# Reynolds R Four wheels?



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thoughts? I'm looking for a good all around wheel, group rides, and a few trio's, a half iron this fall. 
Reynolds R Four Clincher Road Wheelset - Performance Exclusive


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

might I suggest PowerTap G3 Reynolds Assault Wheelset - Performance Exclusive

Unless you already have a power meter of course.


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice deal, but I don't think I want to spend that much. Does that power meter work with a Garmin Edge 500? I don't know much about power meters.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

yes it does. flawlessly and reliably. I own one of those hubs and value it pretty highly.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Don't miss the 15% off if you pick them up on a Tuesday between 12-2 for the Lunch specials


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

They raised the price by $200 this AM. Bastards.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Their prices fluctuate frequently. I'm sure there's a best price, probably lower than whatever you saw at it's lowest. As said Tuesday is a key, there's some other sales and whatnot they do that are like 15% off lowest price and free shipping. You have to be patient with them if you want the best price. I don't know all the tricks with them, I wonder if they do black friday or whatnot with lowest prices?


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Watch for double points days - something like Tuesday between 9:am and Monday... or something odd.

Keep in mind that the "Exclusive" means made just for Performance to meet a price point. I believe, in this case, it means Reynolds is using the old (pre 2014) mold/design for the rims. They're not as aero, don't have the exposed nipples (makes maintenance easier), etc. It could mean they use a different spoke, etc. 

^That^ does NOT mean it's not a great deal. It means it's a bit harder to compare these (and other Performance Exclusives) wheels to others out there.


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input. My local store has a set of last years Reynolds Assault's for $999. I may buy those. Have to do some homework.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I was looking into the Reynolds R Four also. Seems like a pretty good deal and PB seems to have a good guarantee also. This weekend they have an additional 20% off so that leaves the price at $879. Pretty good for a name brand CC. It's the older style, but great value for the price I think.


----------



## RUSS-D (Mar 21, 2013)

I just bought these wheels last night. Got them for 800 out the door of PBS. They where 1099, plus 20% off, and I used my Performance team points I had accumulated. I will take them out for a 20-25 mile ride tonight and see how they do.


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ultimately, I ended up picking up a set of used Zipp's. 303 front, and 404 rear, with tires/tubes, and Powertap SL+ rear hub for $900. Love 'em.


----------



## RUSS-D (Mar 21, 2013)

A quick review after 2 rides, of the rFours. I had 2 new Conti 4000SII's , from a shipping mix up, so I threw them on it. Both days I have been out on them have been pretty windy, but the side winds weren't bothering them much. The wheels spin up pretty fast, and I always thought people where BS'n when they said that but I see what they mean now. I dig how they make climbing a bit easier, and still absorb the little bumps. I will post another review in a month or so, when I get a few hundred miles on them. I also paid the their version of an extended, no questions asked, warranty called the Reynolds Assurance Program(RAP). They will replace them no matter what for the next 2 years, and I got a $50 credit in the Reynolds online shop.
here is a pic of my bike with the wheels on it(I am totally in love with it all over again)


----------



## jeremy_s (May 6, 2015)

I've had a set since early summer when they had a huge sale. I think I paid 800ish for mine and with the points I had saved up it ended up being like 500 out of pocket. I don't have a butt ton of miles on them as I have two bikes, but at around 600 or so, they're still true and look great. They're my second set of aero carbon clinchers and on moderate rides around north tx I can see an improvement on my average MPH over 30 miles vs my aluminum similarly weighted mavics with the same perceived effort.


----------

